# Howdy Yall!



## AAA_leadsled (Feb 25, 2007)

Just found this place, looking forward to gettin to know yall!

Love Warbirds, especially WW2 ones! Goto airshows as much as possible, nothing like the sound of a piston engine plane!

Also am heavy into IL2 and other flight sims.

Check your six!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Bf109_g (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi AAA!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## timshatz (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard. How's things in SC? Great place to visit. Went to Charleston in September. Loved it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome...


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 27, 2007)

g'day and welcome


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum !


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2007)

Gidday also, and welcome to the site.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 28, 2007)

South Carolina has some good deer huntin' and folks are typically southern polite. Hope the stereotype holds true. Welcome my friend.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 1, 2007)

My sister lives in South Carolina. I lived there back in the 80s.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## AAA_leadsled (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for the hearty welcome guys!

Been mainly reading some threads, looks like these are some great digs, lots of great information!

Yep lived me whole life here, but the area is booming population wise so I moved from the Charleston area out in the sticks!

Good fishin, and the deer are a plenty too, too many in fact lol!

Every once in a great while a thing of beauty graces our skies!
Here is a shot of Liberty Belle when she visited Chas AFB a few months back.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome mate!

I adore the B 17 stance on the ground, dunno what it is.


----------

